# Mushroom growing in tank



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

As title said, i have had two mushroom(or toadstools) grow in 2 of my tanks

i Know probably a bit too wet and/or not enough ventilation, but just thought it unusual as it coconut humus (spelling)

gone now and sorted but has anyone else had this problem


----------



## stienbabe (Sep 21, 2008)

The yellow mushrooms that occasionally grow in invert tanks are common in houseplants and are harmless. They are more common in snail or millipede tanks as they indicate a fairly high level of humidity.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Have them for dinner? :whistling2:


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Have them for dinner? :whistling2:


not sure wether they are mushrooms or toadstools:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I would leave em
I used t gave em in my dartfrog tanks i used to get bright yellow ones I think they look good


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> I would leave em
> I used t gave em in my dartfrog tanks i used to get bright yellow ones I think they look good


i got dartfrogs also, they havent grow in there, it didnt effect your frogs?


----------



## Coolsox (May 3, 2008)

These yellow toadstools crop up in old Coir / Coconut compost. When they start to grow it's a sign that the substrate is starting to stagnate and breakdown so it needs changing.

On a serious note, I ALWAYS remove the toadstools. I once read a report on one of the forums where a member had lost a number of animals and the cause was traced back to contamination of drinking water caused by the fungus. 

It's been a few years since I've read that report and I cant remember where I saw it but I've always followed the advice. Must see if I can hunt it down.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

Coolsox said:


> These yellow toadstools crop up in old Coir / Coconut compost. When they start to grow it's a sign that the substrate is starting to stagnate and breakdown so it needs changing.
> 
> On a serious note, I ALWAYS remove the toadstools. I once read a report on one of the forums where a member had lost a number of animals and the cause was traced back to contamination of drinking water caused by the fungus.
> 
> It's been a few years since I've read that report and I cant remember where I saw it but I've always followed the advice. Must see if I can hunt it down.


 
cheers

they have already been removed and substrate changed, just wondered if anyone knew anything about them, they were not yellow they were white, they had a thin stem and the head was small and closed 

cheers Kev


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

according to the BTS, these mushrooms can release toxic spores that can contaminate the tank & kill t's- it's in one of the journals.


----------

